# Is it ok to use Heartguard and Advantix the same day?



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I am trying to get a schedule going so I don't forget anything but today a guy at work said that he was told that you don't want to give your dogs both at the same time, he was told to wait a week, Ruffles got her HG this morning.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I space mine out, one the 1st of the month and the other on the 15th. This way if there is an issue or reaction you know which preventative is the cause.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I give mine both the same day. Never had an issue...maybe I have just been lucky?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I do it the way Sandi does. I haven't heard that it's a problem to do them together, but if he has a reaction, I want to know which thing he's having a reaction to!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I space mine out. My thought is they are both meds made to kill things--ie: poisen. That's all I need to know to avoid doubling up on them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I space them out too! 1st and 15th; Actually have alarms on my phone to remind me!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

FYI:
If you can remember to do the flea and tick on the first of the month--then ask your vet about the free "Heartguard" refrigerator magnets/alarms. The company supplied these to our vet clinic and basically they are a plastic red dog house with a beeper/light on them. They are frig magnets and really kinda cute. They are specifically made by HeartGuard for a reminder.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Since she got her HG already, I'll wait a week for the other. Next month I'll try the 1st and 15th. I need easy dates to remember. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I do mine together or a day apart. but the boys have never had a problem. I do them a day apart because "interceptor" (what we use instead of heartguard) gives them a bit of the runs the next morning so in case I have to do a butt bath, I wait and do the Frontline the next day. But I take them both out of the cabinet on the first, feed the interceptor and leave the frontline out where I can see it so I don't forget.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

LoudRam said:


> Since she got her HG already, I'll wait a week for the other. Next month I'll try the 1st and 15th. I need easy dates to remember.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


Well-even if she (I assume your wife) has already purchased the heart guard,it wouldn't hurt to give your vet a call and ask about the heartguard reminder clock given free by the manufacturer. They may have them just sitting around and you could use one! That's what they are for! :wink:

Most vets wouldn't routinely give them out,but it never hurts to inquire-:bounce:

Oh--it's just occured to me your reply was probably not to my post....:sorry:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I give Heartguard the first of the month and flea preventative the middle of the month. For no other reason than an ounce of prevention, so to speak.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I used to *always* miss giving Interceptor (what I give instead of Heartguard) to the dogs by a few days and sometimes a couple of weeks! I was getting very annoyed about always missing the month so then I started using the calendar alarm on my Mac to remember. Since I have all of my Mac devices synced, the alarm goes off on my iPhone, computer, iPad and laptop. I really like that as I know that if I get the alarm while out of the house I will be reminded again later when I get home from another device! It's a bit of overkill, but this way I never forget, LOL!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whatever works Lina! I am addicted to my paper calendar. I put the red heart sticker on when I use the Heartgard then count ahead to when it's next due and draw a heart in pen so I have a reminder that somethings missing. I do the same with the Frontline since it comes with stickers too!


----------

